# Rampage 2012



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bueno, llego la reina de las competencias "go big or go home".

Cam McCaul primer clasificado aunque se las tiene que ver con verdaderos especialistas del FR como Kyle Strait, Cam Zink, Bear Claw, Bourdon, Vanderham, etc.

Gee Atherton y Bourdon en duda por un problema en el tobillo. Se extraña tambien a Cedric.

El circuito esta (literalmente) aprobado por Josh Bender. :thumbsup:

Favoritos??

Como no se nada de FR, voy con Bear Claw.










No soy muy aficionado de los colores neon (ni de las Spesh), pero esta bici se ve fregonsisima...


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Warp said:


> No soy muy aficionado de los colores neon (ni de las Spesh), pero esta bici se ve fregonsisima...


este jale lo hace una compañia que se llama broken bones: Broken Bones Bicycles - me toco ver sus trabajos en el interbike

lo de "no soy muy aficionado... (ni de las spesh)" lo tenia que dejar


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

cam zink here!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Claw? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rrl said:


> este jale lo hace una compañia que se llama broken bones: Broken Bones Bicycles - me toco ver sus trabajos en el interbike


Sus bicis de ruta son verdaderamente horrendos.

Que se queden en el mercado de FR/DH...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Warp said:


> No soy muy aficionado de los colores neon (ni de las Spesh), pero esta bici se ve fregonsisima...


Otra perspectiva de esta bici...










Dafuq??










:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Claw: antepenúltimo lugar.

Lol


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Claw: antepenúltimo lugar.
> 
> Lol


Le robaron... igual que a los McCaul.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Le robaron... igual que a los McCaul.


Claw apesta duro.

El judging estuvo horrible. Sorge si merecía ganar pero todo lo demás estuvo mal calificado. Los McCaul debieron estar más arriba (en especial Cam), Norbraten igual.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Claw apesta duro.


Ya en serio... Todo por servir se acaba y el nivel ha ido subiendo horrores en 10 años.



tacubaya said:


> El judging estuvo horrible. Sorge si merecía ganar pero todo lo demás estuvo mal calificado. Los McCaul debieron estar más arriba (en especial Cam), Norbraten igual.


No lo vi (no tengo streaming, ni videos), pero ya lei en varias partes que el jueceo estuvo del nabo.


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

ja entonces el jueceo en México esta al nivel de los usa 

el golpe que se dio Zink si te pone a reflexionar que esos monos no son de plastico y que un accidente, una rampa mal tomada a cualquiera le puede pasar


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

el otro dia vi la pelicula de where the trail ends, me gusto la produccion del film, las locaciones,pero definitivamente no me gusta o mas bien no estoy de acuerdo en que esto sea verdadero MTB, si la idea que mandan es tratar de matarse o hacer el salto mas dificil que pueda ver, me gusta la idea de ir a rodar a lugares exoticos por el mundo, pero no se si se le pueda decir rodar a esta modalidad de MTB,definitivamente hay mucha gente que le gusta esto y si, no digo que no es impresionante ver como pueden hacer este tipo de cosas, porque si esta cabronsisimo y hay que tener unos huevos muy grandes para hacerlo,pero no captura todo lo que es la bici de montaña, no se que opinen,saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> el otro dia vi la pelicula de where the trail ends, me gusto la produccion del film, las locaciones,pero definitivamente no me gusta o mas bien no estoy de acuerdo en que esto sea verdadero MTB, si la idea que mandan es tratar de matarse o hacer el salto mas dificil que pueda ver, me gusta la idea de ir a rodar a lugares exoticos por el mundo, pero no se si se le pueda decir rodar a esta modalidad de MTB,definitivamente hay mucha gente que le gusta esto .....
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

